
Show HN: Galiboo – An A.I.-powered API for music - subby
Hi guys! At our startup, Galiboo, we&#x27;ve created an AI-powered API for music, which can do things like:<p>- searching for music with natural language
- extracting hundreds of moods &amp; emotions from any track
- finding tracks by tags
- get similar-sounding music
- and more.<p>The website is <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;galiboo.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;galiboo.com&#x2F;</a>, and the API docs are at apidocs.galiboo.com.
We&#x27;ve also got a live demo at demo.galiboo.com.<p>We also have a Python client library at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;galiboo&#x2F;galiboo-python" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;galiboo&#x2F;galiboo-python</a>.<p>Our APIs are in beta, so we&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts &amp; feedback! :)<p>Thanks!
======
NegatioN
Cool API, I'm probably gonna try playing a bit with this when I get time :)

How big is the selection of songs you're training on and can recommend from or
search through (non-demo version)?

How diverse are the languages? Is it mainly English since it offers a text-
search?

To have a non-demo API-key, how much do I have to commit? Is there a "pay-as-
you-go" model where I can use this as a personal thing, or is the only target
audience companies?

Edit: Found the answer to the first question for demo-users in docs "For users
with demo API keys, we've loaded a fairly diverse, yet small, catalog of about
20K+ tracks into our backend system"

~~~
subby
Hey, thanks for the feedback!

We're working on a pay-as-you-go model for developers & personal use, which
we'll have live in the coming days.

Until then, you can use a demo API key that we're currently in the progress of
emailing out to everyone that had requested one. Thanks! :)

------
subby
Hi guys! Sorry for this delay!

Due to the immense feedback & unexpected surge in API key requests that we
received from being featured on Hacker News, we've decided to open up access
to our API platform to all developers! :D

So now, you can get your own API key at:
[https://galiboo.com](https://galiboo.com)

Our APIs are currently in early beta, so we'd love to hear any feedback that
you might have! :)

Our API docs: apidocs.galiboo.com Our Python library:
[https://github.com/galiboo/galiboo-
python](https://github.com/galiboo/galiboo-python)

You can also join our LIVE chat (with us & other developers) at
[https://gitter.im/galiboo/Lobby](https://gitter.im/galiboo/Lobby)

If you have any questions, please shoot me an email to subby@galiboo.com and
I'd love to help! :D

------
peterlk
How are you guys better than/different from Echonest? Can I give you new songs
and get back a tagged blob of attributes?

~~~
subby
Hey, thanks for the question!

The main difference & significant improvement that our technology provides is
its ability to not only extract high-level data (e.g. emotions, tags) from
music (Echonest, for example, primarily emphasizes low-level attributes like
beats, tempo, etc.), but also perform other important operations over this
data (like querying by moods/tags, finding similar tracks, search by natural
language, etc.).

So, in a way, our technology acts as an actionable intelligence layer over
music, as opposed to just extracting & returning low-level data.

And yes, you could give it new songs & get back the extracted metadata. Plus,
our commercial users can also integrate their own music catalog with our
technology.

Thanks for the question! :)

------
MediumD
This is really cool. I've wanted something like this for a while and have
flirted with the idea of building something like this myself a few times.
Great job on shipping something! Can't wait to play around with it.

~~~
subby
Hey thanks a lot for the feedback! :) The demo service seems to not be working
temporarily, but we're on the issue and we'll fix it fast. Thanks again! :)

------
subby
Hi guys! Seems like we've received a load of requests that we weren't
expecting, so our API servers seem to be suffering temporarily. We're working
on it though! :)

------
davedx
Nice open source stuff too.

[https://github.com/galiboo/olympus](https://github.com/galiboo/olympus)

~~~
subby
Hey thanks for the feedback! :)

------
onion2k
I tried it on my favourite demo scene video[1] from the last few years, and it
did really well at tagging it. That's cool.

[1]
[https://demo.galiboo.com/analyze/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yout...](https://demo.galiboo.com/analyze/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-ZxPhDC-r3w)

~~~
subby
Thanks for trying the demo and giving us feedback! :)

------
afro88
Looks cool, but I noticed that a lot of videos have both "major key tonality"
and "minor key tonality" in the tags. Maybe you guys need to have a higher
confidence score for a tag to be real / less tags? Seems to be a bit of a
mixed bag at the moment.

Dying to try it on some lesser known songs when the traffic dies down :)

~~~
subby
Hey, thanks for the feedback! We're currently experimenting with a few
different techniques for this. We're actually using a lot of tags because the
internal vector representations that our A.I. creates for these tracks become
very accurate with this large number of tags (which helps with finding similar
tracks, etc.). Thanks a lot for the feedback! :)

------
subby
Hi guys! We think we've fixed our API outage issue, so our APIs and demo
should be available now, and be able to scale with demand. Hopefully
everything goes well! Thanks for the patience & feedback guys! :)

~~~
shusson
the demo is still not working for me...

update: it's working

------
jrjames83
Very nice - can't wait to try. What kind of features and distance measurements
do you use for the audio similarity? I've worked on that quite a bit in the
past.

------
hemulin
That looks really awesome! Do you have any estimations for pricing plans? It's
mentioned that the demo contains ~20K tracks, how big is your "live" data set?

~~~
subby
Thanks for sharing your thoughts! We're currently creating customized pricing
for each of our enterprise customers, to better suit their needs. Our live,
commercial catalog consists of a growing catalog of about 64M tracks. :)

------
faitswulff
A naive question, but how hard would it be to generate original music from a
natural language search instead of just returning matching tracks?

~~~
subby
Oh, that would be really hard for a computer to do, but we're thinking of
trying that after we nail this one. ;)

------
verrecken
"Learn how the music in your ads affect conversion rates, find the right music
for ads, and more." I dont get this. How does it work?

~~~
subby
Hey, thanks for commenting! The music typically used in ads (like video ads)
can have a great impact on click-through-rates and conversion. So, by testing
ads with different tracks by specific moods, we can find the right music that
optimizes ads. We're currently testing this with a few private beta customers,
so we'll see how it goes! :)

~~~
adamhepner
I can almost imagine a service that allows you to do multiple versions of your
video ad, with script changes, various music, graphic styles, etc. and verify
the rates.

If somebody ever runs with this idea - just let me know afterwards how much
have I missed on?

------
devxpy
How does this compare to Spotify's recommendation and audio features API?

------
sobradovic
Great idea. One thing that I have noticed, demo does not work. Take a look :)

~~~
subby
Thanks for the note! We're currently scaling our server capacity, so it should
be resolved soon. Thanks again and sorry for this! :)

------
pags
Works well. How much are you pulling from the video title and description?

~~~
subby
We only use the video's audio, not any other attributes (like text, title,
description, & even the video itself). Thanks for the feedback!

------
bfuller
ah this is great thank you.

